# The Capers of Brutus and Cleo: For No Good Reason



## brutus&cleo (Aug 6, 2003)

I am considering making a collection of text balloon captioned images that tell fabricated comedic stories of Brutus & Cleo. Here is a few images in no particular order. 

The Capers of Brutus and Cleo: For No Good Reason









The cute and lovable Brutus takes a break from... well, nothing really.









The inquisitive Cleo 









A Test of Wills 









One of many daily wrestling matches


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

OMG!! Those are so cute and funny! I love them all!


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Cute, I love when you guys post multiple pictures with captions.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

:lol: Brilliant pictures! Especially the last one!


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

:twisted:


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

how sweet!!!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh I love the little white mark on Brutus' face, it's so cute!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*awwww. they are so cute!*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love Brutus' "turtleneck with tuxedo" and could steal him in a minute!! And Cleo has such a sweet expression. Thanks for giving me a smile.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Great pictures!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey, my computer didn't show the other speech bubble one before, but I can see it now! That is so cute and funny! @@ :lol: Who knows what our cats are thinking?


----------



## Toria (Aug 9, 2003)

Oh, bless.


----------

